# Ортопедические матрасы Бобыря: отзывы, вопросы и ответы



## Матрасы Бобыря (22 Июл 2021)

Матрасы Бобыря обеспечивают комфортный сон и служат для профилактики различных заболеваний позвоночника.​

Уже более 30 лет наша клиника занимается лечением заболеваний опорно-двигательной системы. Мы знаем, что нужно вашему позвоночнику
Уже 10 лет матрасы Бобыря обеспечивают здоровый сон нашим пациентам
Бесклеевая технология изготовления делает матрасы гипоаллергенными и полностью гигиеничными
Мы являемся производителем, а значит, можем предложить вам самую выгодную цену ниже рыночной на 20-30%. Наши цены начинаются от 15300 руб.
Гарантия 18 месяцев позволит вам убедиться в качестве матраса и эффективности лечения

Подобрать матрас Бобыря сейчас...

Лечитесь во сне с матрасами Бобыря!​
В данной теме Вы можете задавать любые вопросы о матрасах Бобыря.
Наш консультант с радостью ответит на все Ваши вопросы. Также узнавайте об акциях и скидках.

На сегодняшний день мы дарим скидку после прохождения подборки матраса: https://matras.life/, а также крем-бальзам в подарок!
И ещё Вас проконсультирует М.А. Бобырь. (Данная акция распространяется для Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга).


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (4 Авг 2021)

Предлагаем вашему вниманию линейку матрасов для взрослых.

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ C4 S1200



В высоком матрасе Доктора Бобыря С4 S1200 установлен блок независимых пружин Multipocket, 512 пружин на 1 кв.м.
Матрас средней жёсткости.
С обеих сторон используется одинаковая комбинация наполнителей: сверху искусственный латекс AirFoam, под ним — холлофайбер. Мягкий, пышный чехол выполнен из стёганого трикотажа на синтепоне и искусственной пене.
При изготовлении матраса используется бесклеевая технология.
Возможно изготовление матраса нестандартных размеров.
Высота матраса 26 см.
Максимальный вес на одно спальное место: 150 кг.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (10 Авг 2021)

Ещё одна модель матрасов для взрослых средней жёсткости.

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ C4 S600



Основой матраса является блок независимых пружин S600.
Высота матраса 26 см.
Максимальный вес на одно спальное место: 130 кг.
С обеих сторон используется искусственный латекс и холлофайбер.
Слои соединяются без использования клея, технологией пристрелки с помощью металлических скоб.
Чехол выполнен из мягкой трикотажной ткани с пышной простёжкой на пене Airfoam и синтепоне.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (12 Авг 2021)

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ C3 S1200



Сбалансированный по жёсткости Матрас Доктора Бобыря С3 S1200.
В его основе используется пружинный блок Мультипакет.
Комбинация наполнителей однотипна с обеих сторон: искусственный латекс AirFoam с подложкой из бикокоса.
Объёмный чехол выполнен из мягкого, приятного на ощупь трикотажа и дополнен пышной стёжкой на пене AirFoam и синтепоне.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (14 Авг 2021)

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ C3 S600



Матрас Доктора Бобыря С3 S600 создан на базе независимого пружинного блока S600.
С двух сторон симметрично расположены слои искусственного латекса и бикокоса, которые формируют две средние по жёсткости поверхности. Несъёмный трикотажный чехол выглядит пышно, благодаря простёжке на мягкой пене и синтепоне.
Пышная стёжка придаёт прочность конструкции и делает матрас комфортным.
Максимальный вес на одно спальное место: 120 кг.
Высота матраса 22 см.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (22 Авг 2021)

Важную роль для человека играет не только сколько времени он проводит во сне, но и качество сна.
Неправильный выбор матраса может запросто привести к возникновению заболеваний или не комфортному и, как следствие, беспокойному сну.
Если вы стремитесь к удобству, заботитесь о здоровье своего позвоночника, выбирайте оптимально подходящий вам ортопедический матрас.

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ B3 S600



Матрас Доктора Бобыря В 3 S 600 средней жёсткости выполнен на основе пружинного блока. 
В качестве наполнителя используется пена Airfoam (3 см), слои которой расположены симметрично и формируют две одинаковые умеренно мягкие спальные поверхности.
Пышный чехол из мягкого трикотажа простёган на ППУ и синтепоне, что придает матрасу дополнительный объём и изящный вид.
Максимальный вес на одно спальное место: 120 кг.
Высота матраса 23 см.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (1 Сен 2021)

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ B1 S600



Ортопедический матрас обладает мягкой и средней по жесткости сторонами.
За анатомически правильное положение тела на матрасе отвечают натуральный латекс, кокосовая койра и пружинный блок S600.

Независимые пружины создают точечную поддержку телу.
Кокосовая койра придает нужную жесткость изделию и распределяет нагрузку по поверхности.
Латекс смягчает кокос и делает поверхность удобной для сна. Спать на ортопедической стороне средней жесткости можно всем. 
Комбинация наполнителей из латекса и кокоса благотворно влияет на состояние осанки.

Если у вас болит спина (обострение протрузии или грыжи межпозвоночных дисков), переверните матрас умеренно-мягкой стороной вверх. Здесь, под трикотажным чехлом, находится высокий, 3 см слой натурального латекса. Упругий пенный материал снимает напряжение, способствует расслаблению позвонков и облегчает боль.

Чехол сшит из хлопкового трикотажа Tencel. Для дополнительной мягкости ткань простегана на холлофайбере плотностью 300 г/кв.м.

Максимально допустимая нагрузка на спальное место: 120 кг.
Высота матраса 23 см.
Матрас изготовлен без использования клея.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (3 Окт 2021)

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ B2 S600



Матрас для взрослых, который позволит максимально расслабиться во время сна и поможет избавиться от болей в спине при имеющихся проблемах со здоровьем позвоночника.
В этой модели спальные поверхности образуют одни из лучших пенных материалов - меморикс и натуральный латекс.
Одна сторона получается умеренно-мягкой, вторая - средней по жесткости.
Максимально допустимая нагрузка на спальное место: 110 кг.
Матрас изготовлен без использования клея.


----------



## Матрасы Бобыря (19 Ноя 2021)

Ни для кого не секрет, что выбор матраса нужно делать с учётом наших физиологических особенностей.
Например, для людей с повышенной массой тела подойдёт следующая модель:

МАТРАС ДОКТОР БОБЫРЬ C1 S1200


Одна спальная поверхность умеренно-мягкая и подойдет всем желающим. 
Она образована кокосовой койрой и эколатексом. 
Вторая сторона средней жесткости: состоит из эколатекса и холлофайбера и рассчитана на вес до 140 кг на спальное место.

Матрас позволяет расслабиться и, согласно экспертному мнению врача Бобыря, снять боль при вертеброгенных заболеваниях: протрузиях и грыжах межпозвонковых дисков.
Также на данной модели рекомендуется спать людям со сколиозом, остеохондрозом.
Спальная поверхность изделия поможет снять напряжение с мышц и суставов.


----------

